# Shiny new electric step



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Well another of them little jobs out of the way... The Kwikee electric step that we got from stateside tuning was fitted today. It is great... Open door, step shoots out, shut door and Hey Presto, it disappears again.....

Just the reupholstery, the awning and the TV aerial to do now and we are done, oh yes and I still have to fit the new Onan exhaust, the new taps and the waste water dump valve :roll: 

I'm loving it :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Keith

You are such a nice bloke, just because I nearly kill myself passing out next to your step you fit an automatic one that you will be able to move out of the way next time I go down.

stewart


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

We do try to accomodate our guests Stewart :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Yippee!! Glad you're pleased with it Keith!
If you stand out there opening and closing the door all day you'll be needing a nice big solar panel to keep those batteries topped up :lol: :lol: 
When you've finished that little lot I'm sure you'll think of something else to add..... perhaps a nice "add a room" to compliment the new awning :wink:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith any pictures, sounds great well done.

Troubled by this though, you wrote:

*Just the reupholstery, the awning and the TV aerial to do now and we are done,*

You said simular about the hymer, and then sold it, your not a compulsive tinkerer/seller are you :lol: :lol: :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: Not this time Rob..............
We will have invested over £6K into this baby by the time we have done (on top of what we paid), so I do not invisage selling it anytime soon. On the other hand :roll: :roll: , who knows???
If someone made the right offer I guess it would go but we really can't afford what we want (yet) so I am guessing that you will see Rocky around for a while yet mate.
I have sorted out 3 MH's to date and then sold them due to them being too small/wrong layout and now the RV, and it shows me that a lot of people do not look after their vehicles very well at all. Each one I have sold has been in significantly better condition than when we bought it and the new owners have a real gem on their hands....... I like to think that I do not tinker, but get the job done professionally mate :lol: :lol: 

Anyone want to buy a great RV??? Only joking, please do not make an offer...

Keith


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Keith,

Sorry, my reference to tinker was not a reflection on your standard of work, far from it. I’ve browsed your pictures and followed you trail with hymer, and very impressive it was to, so sorry if my term tinker was misunderstood. :wink: 

MHS…Rob


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Rob
No offence taken mate :lol: :lol: , just wanted to clarify that I didn't do "bodge" jobs to get a sale. I seem to be the recipient of bodges and it is very tiresome when you have to put right all the efforts that have been made to disguise these activities. The Hymer was no fun for a while, but as soon as I discovered what the problems needed to be sorted out (without the need to drive to Preston and part with £000's) it quickly got sorted.
Regarding the Rockwood, we have spent too much money on it to make it a viable selling machine tbh, and we have spent money and time now on "personalising" it (like the new step) for our own benefit.... plus we love it to bits, so I guess it really will be staying around for quite some time.
Take care mate and hope to see you soon.....

Keith


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*electric step*

Hi Kands how much was the step is it a single or double?. Did you fit it yourself and was it to replace one already on the rv. I am having problems with mine . regards Pepe


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Pepe
Have replied by PM mate.
Ours was to replace a manual step that had, at some time replaced an electric one, and it is a single step. Check if yours is a kwikee and is it the motor or is the gearbox playing up. Check also for bad connections.
What is wrong with yours?

Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

*Re: electric step*



pepe said:


> I am having problems with mine . regards Pepe


  Hi *pepe*. Hola y el Día Bueno. ¿Díganos su problema y nosotros lo ordenaremos fuera para usted? :lol:

 Or. Hello and Good Day. Tell us your problem and we will sort it out for you? :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi Keith
> 
> You are such a nice bloke, just because I nearly kill myself passing out next to your step you fit an automatic one that you will be able to move out of the way next time I go down.
> 
> stewart


Or Keith could open and close the door repeatibly until the electric step brings you round... :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Snelly said:


> Or Keith could open and close the door repeatibly until the electric step brings you round... :lol:


Or his battery is flat ..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi pepe (Mick)
I don't know if this is of any interest....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/RV-E...619077855QQcategoryZ50073QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Keith


----------

